# Help w PAL vs. NTSC



## dfeller (Sep 30, 2009)

Long story short, I'm a mfr or whole-home A/V distribution devices - (www.bocsco.com). 
The base unit uses a freescale modulator and stereo encoder (3 of them - tuned for really good video quality by the way). 

Freescale sold off the modulator product line and are suddenly no help - and interestingly I've been getting a rush of questions and requests from European customers (primarily Malta and UK strangely enough)... But there are a few things I don't understand (as I try to figure out how to get my system to work in Malta...)

While there is a setting for audio subcarrier - that is different from PAL standard to PAL standard, there is no other setting - i.e. if I were to feed a PAL composite signal (and stereo audio) into a modulator, and shift to the correct audio subcarrier - I get modulated PAL? Has anyone used an off the shelf modulator with PAL input?

Tuning - the gentlemen that contacted me from Malta said " (I use quotes although I'm regurgitating as best I can) that all stations are manually tuned and set to a [channel number] that the user selects" meaning you go to TV "channel" 4 for instance, put the TV into tune mode and then hold an Up or down button until the station you want shows up then save it. But that means "4" on the TV is different from home to home. I lived in Germany for a while and the TV I brought with me was not that way - can anyone speak to this use-ability issue?

Frequencies - this is a bit more techie, but PAL B/G and PAL I have their own channel frequency plans, simple enough to implement in software (to tune modulators), but curious if anyone has heard of a simple formula that relates them back to typical US cable frequencies - I don't see a pattern but I'd bet someone has spent time thinking this through (to save software memory)...

Thanks in advance for anyone willing to share.

David


----------

